# Hunting > The Magazine >  Don't Sneeze @ Snee Rd

## Tahr

Yesterday

----------


## 199p

Some good eating there

----------


## Ryan



----------


## madmaori

Awesome stuff

----------


## Shootm

Would have been a nice evening too?

----------


## Boar Freak

Nice  :Thumbsup: 

Have to go and check out this Snee road for myself  :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

> Would have been a nice evening too?


Yes. It was perfect. It's a spot that is best with a bit of wind from the east. Beautiful sunset. Brian was with me and he got a red hind.

----------


## Wildman

> Yesterday


Fallow bucks mean nothing front on,  shows us the palms...

----------


## Tahr

@Wildman. Bloody hell. It was only last night. My body is still recovering. I will take some pics of the heads when I boil them.
Here's the best of the pics from last night. They are just good representative heads with a bit of length.

----------


## Tahr

> Fallow bucks mean nothing front on,  shows us the palms...


My mate Brian was with me, and he shot this too. I read her *palms*, and they said "don't go out this evening, it could be dangerous".

----------


## Shootm

> Fallow bucks mean nothing front on,  shows us the palms...


Want.Want,Want :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Wildman

:-) if you're going to post photos of such majestic creatures it's only right to do then justice...

I agree good length and obviously nice mature animals. Very cool thanks @Tahr.

----------


## Tahr

> :-) if you're going to post photos of such majestic creatures it's only right to do then justice...


 @Wildman @Shootm. I added pics of the palms for you a few posts up.

----------


## Wildman

> @Wildman @Shootm. I added pics of the palms for you a few posts up.


I see them thanks,  very neat.

----------


## Shootm

> @Wildman @Shootm. I added pics of the palms for you a few posts up.


Cheers Bruce. I was having a dig at Dean.

----------


## Mooseman

You would be happy with that haul should be some good eating there. Not to bad a looking pair of bucks.

----------


## northdude

may i ask is there doc land there or is it private land

----------


## sako75

2 bucks on the deck and Tilly in the box. Self explanatory. End of story  :Cool:

----------


## Tahr

> may i ask is there doc land there or is it private land


Private scrub and bush backing onto a very large DOC reserve. The reserve has good public access and a few on here hunt it. I'm very lucky having private access to a land locked part of the reserve. There's thousands of acres of cover in the district, and a lot of deer moving around picking the eyes out of the best feed. I used to meat hunt it for the trade during the 70's so know it all pretty well.

----------


## Frosty

> Private scrub and bush backing onto a very large DOC reserve. The reserve has good public access and a few on here hunt it. I'm very lucky having private access to a land locked part of the reserve. There's thousands of acres of cover in the district, and a lot of deer moving around picking the eyes out of the best feed. I used to meat hunt it for the trade during the 70's so know it all pretty well.


What part of it is land locked?

----------


## Tahr

> What part of it is land locked?


The parts that have no practical public access. Its the same anywhere with public land.

----------


## Frosty

oh yea, thought I may have been missing something. Will be awhile before we see fallow at the other end then.

----------


## Tahr

> oh yea, thought I may have been missing something. Will be awhile before we see fallow at the other end then.


Not so sure about that. The little herds seem to be linking up all over the place. I wouldn't mind betting they are up there, but probably on the fringe country.

----------


## Dundee

Awesome Tahr,gee that one on the right in the first pic has got a wide spread. :Cool:

----------


## Stickbow

:Thumbsup:

----------


## nor-west

So you have the 300 Saum back or was this the the 270 Saum? Chunky looking bucks you still using the accubonds?

----------


## Tahr

> So you have the 300 Saum back or was this the the 270 Saum? Chunky looking bucks you still using the accubonds?


I shot them with Brian's 30-06. 150 grn Norma. They do a real job on them.

----------


## Kooza

Good effort thanks for posting

----------


## Tahr

Another last night.

----------


## HNTMAD

are you by chance collecting the spikes for me?? If you need i can come (blindfolded) and help carry them out .....the spikes that is

Hamish

----------


## Tahr

> are you by chance collecting the spikes for me?? If you need i can come (blindfolded) and help carry them out .....the spikes that is
> 
> Hamish


_I_ would be happy to retrieve them the next time I pass. They are quite skinny and pointy. There are several heads out there in my antler tree, up to 8 pointers. What is it that you most use?

----------


## HNTMAD

The Spiker antler are good for steel handles, but anything really 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

Craigc and I went for a hunt on Sunday night. I'm a bit crook but I was in good hands with my caring son.

Craig shot a young hind at 350 yards with his .284 and my Tilly did a nice little find.



Here's Craig fishing around looking an AMax.

https://youtu.be/LJD7O12be3c

----------


## Dundee

Glad you had company Tahr. Good results as usual.

----------


## GWH

Good work you two!

----------


## Fishontop

Which see rd is that,is it Takapau?

----------


## Tahr

> Which see rd is that,is it Takapau?


There is only one Snee Rd.

----------


## sneeze

I find this thread slightly depressing.

----------


## Tahr

> I find this thread slightly depressing.


I would like to help.
Can I offer you something in the way of therapy?

----------


## sneeze

> I would like to help.
> Can I offer you something in the way of therapy?


Thank you for your concern but  I have little understanding of what your therapy might entail?

----------


## MSL

If the therapy is a trip to snee road with you and Tilly then sign me up

----------


## Tahr

> If the therapy is a trip to snee road with you and Tilly then sign me up


 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sneeze

But is it?   You can never tell with North Islanders, and  that smile is  looking  a little suspect.

----------


## Tahr

> But is it?   You can never tell with North Islanders, and  that smile is  looking  a little suspect.


Yup, if you are ever up here.

----------


## HNTMAD

Very cold and wet at snee this morning

----------


## sneeze

> Yup, if you are ever up here.


I know I will be fine and I'm actually getting some  therapy over the next day or so but I will take you up on your kind offer if I make it up your way and likewise if your around the top of  south anytime.

----------


## Dundee

@stagslayer 12 got one up there today and saw ten.How did you get on @GWH?

----------


## GWH

> @stagslayer 12 got one up there today and saw ten.How did you get on @GWH?


Grant saw one at abut 10m in the bush but didn't get a shot,  I saw two on a slip at 650 odd yards, i got to 455 yards for a shot, and cocked it up by under estimating wind and hit a bit far back and didn't find it  :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

Bugger see many other folk up there?

----------


## GWH

> Bugger see many other folk up there?


Yeah there's that much traffic thru there these days that I'm thinking of setting up a coffee cart in the carpark.

----------


## sneeze

Couldnt find the couch at Snee road so tried an alternative sunday  last light.

----------


## Tahr

Up Snee RD tonight. Turned left at the Sofa. Grabbed a coffee from the cart, and shot this without spilling a drop. Easy peasy.

----------


## madjon_

> Up Snee RD tonight. Turned left at the Sofa. Grabbed a coffee from the cart, and shot this without spilling a drop. Easy peasy.
> 
> Attachment 58843


Even lay on its side,good sultanas

----------


## Tahr

We left this Snee Rd resident tonight. He's a nice 12 already.

----------


## Shootm

> We left this Snee Rd resident tonight. He's a nice 12 already.
> 
> Attachment 58846


He will be in trouble in 3-4 months time. Nice stag.

----------


## Mooseman

Thar that's a good looking stag, hope you cross paths when he is full grown and hardened off.

----------


## GWH

> Up Snee RD tonight. Turned left at the Sofa. Grabbed a coffee from the cart, and shot this without spilling a drop. Easy peasy.
> 
> Attachment 58843


Appreciate your custom Bruce, i hope the regular flat white was to your liking. Good work on the deer  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Bloody good pic what was the distance?

----------


## Tahr

> Bloody good pic what was the distance?


350 yds

----------


## Tahr

A Snee Rd stag last night right on dark in shitty weather. Only saw him for a couple of minutes. Shitty pic, but shows a bit of length and not many points.

----------


## HNTMAD

Not too bad a head their 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Awesome spot you got there.

----------


## Tahr

https://youtu.be/t_OvxbsBK-g

A nice stag that Craigc and I watched and I videoed. 350 yds.

And a deer I got a few days ago.

----------


## Tahr

Snee Rd fat of the land. Last night.
400 yard shot. 6.5x55.

----------


## Shootm

Crickey Bruce that will look and taste nice after the BBQ has attacked it :Wink:

----------


## 223nut

Fat of the land is about right, I thought you north islanders were having a drought and no tucker around for animals

----------


## nor-west

Is that 3 tops on one side? How was the head.

----------


## Sideshow

Tahr saw
You where sick a few posts back. Hope the health has improved our all those buckets of cement are going to slow you down.

----------


## Tahr

> Is that 3 tops on one side? How was the head.


It was a cully Fallow. Had pics of him on a game camera so new him. Saw a nice black one with a nice head which I have got to know too - too nice to shoot in the velvet (he wasn't stripping like the one I shot). Getting to be quite a few Fallow in that spot now.

----------


## Tahr

> Tahr saw
> You where sick a few posts back. Hope the health has improved our all those buckets of cement are going to slow you down.


Blood tests back to normal and beginning to be hunting fit again. 
Cheers

----------


## Tahr

> Fat of the land is about right, I thought you north islanders were having a drought and no tucker around for animals


There are a lot of micro climates up here. Some of the north Wairarapa and Southern Hawkes Bay are getting almost too much rain. South west of Pahiatua is a soggy mess.

----------


## Huk

Bloody awesome thar you and Brian are a good team one rifle between you ??nice animals BBQ every night for a while now  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tahr

> Bloody awesome thar you and Brian are a good team one rifle between you ??nice animals BBQ every night for a while now


Rifle each. We mostly split up and keep safely in contact through little hand held radios. Yeah, we love our protein.

----------


## Huk

Cheers mate radios good idea keep up the good work  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Boaraxa

I was looking at that fat & thought crikey I can honestly say iv never shot a red with that much fat....but fallow well done ! one day I would like to head north & hunt this snee road along with some sika im thinking hit & run  :Have A Nice Day:  mite have to ply Dundee with some doebros to get locations

----------


## Brian

Get some fat red stags before the roar but the fattest wild animal I've seen was a female chamois.

----------


## Tahr

Yesterday morning. First blood for the 300saum. Neck shot. 400 yards.

Not raising a fawn so she was as fat as butter.

----------


## Tahr

She was a big girl...

----------


## Tahr

I should qualify "neck shot". She was facing down hill and head on to, me and I aimed for the front edge of her withers. So the hit in her neck was about 6" low, which wasn't too bad because it was a bit of a rush as she was moving off the clearing.

----------


## Boaraxa

Are you SHURE that's snee road Tahr those pics look different bush to other snee road pic,s starting to wonder if your telling porkie pies Mr...nice shot by the way.

----------


## Tahr

> Are you SHURE that's snee road Tahr those pics look different bush to other snee road pic,s starting to wonder if your telling porkie pies Mr...nice shot by the way.


There are many Snee Roads.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> There are many Snee Roads.


I know of three Snee roads, they are about 100km apart

----------


## Mooseman

Nice job and a heap of good steaks for sure. Any sign of the big Red stag should be well stripped by now?

----------


## Tahr

> Nice job and a heap of good steaks for sure. Any sign of the big Red stag should be well stripped by now?


He seems to have disappeared, like they often do after they have stripped. Likely moved into the heavier trees for the roar. Crossing my fingers he turns up after the roar.

Yeah, there was a lot of meat on that hind and I had to lug it a reasonable distance. 
I shot her from next to the bottom of the three cabbage trees. Pic taken from the opposite face where the deer was and I  had to cart the meat back the way I had come and over the top for a while.



You can see her in this pic after I shot her.

----------


## Kooza

Awesome, some good chewing there and thanks for posting up!!

----------


## Mooseman

It will taste all the better for the effort you put in, nice spot your hunting ideal for LR work. We have the same problems with the stags moving to different areas for the roar. There is a nice long 8 pointer we found last year and we have just picked him up in another block so hopefully he will be there for the roar, he is still only 8 but real long, there is a nice 10 we watched on the cameras for  awhile but he has vanished a the moment so hope  he turns up soon as well. Good luck for the roar.

----------


## Boaraxa

Its going to be interesting over the next couple of weeks I have my spots my mate has his he often see,s stags I don't 0 infact over the last few months similar areas but he,s more open country im mostly odd clearing ,bush hunting he has no wallows I have hinds fawns & wallows but no stags... very shortly before they start roaring the stags will turn up its going to be really interesting I no my spots well generally to within 50 or 100 meters of zones beds , feed areas kind of all the same but its really neat il be looking for those big marks from now on its been a while since I have seen some timber moving amongst the trees already getting excited  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

> Its going to be interesting over the next couple of weeks I have my spots my mate has his he often see,s stags I don't 0 infact over the last few months similar areas but he,s more open country im mostly odd clearing ,bush hunting he has no wallows I have hinds fawns & wallows but no stags... very shortly before they start roaring the stags will turn up its going to be really interesting I no my spots well generally to within 50 or 100 meters of zones beds , feed areas kind of all the same but its really neat il be looking for those big marks from now on its been a while since I have seen some timber moving amongst the trees already getting excited


Good luck and safe hunting. Sounds like you have done your home work.

----------


## nor-west

Are you happy with the conversion, I guess this was the Sako 270 wsm now a 300 saum?

----------


## Sideshow

Nice knife you got there Tahr  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

> Are you happy with the conversion, I guess this was the Sako 270 wsm now a 300 saum?


Couldn't be happier with the rifle.

----------


## Sideshow

> Nice knife you got there Tahr


So don't leave me in suspense what breed is it?

----------


## Tahr

> So don't leave me in suspense what breed is it?


Bark River Trail Buddy. S35VN stainless.

----------


## Munsey

How many Deer have you had over Tilly now ? .

----------


## Tahr

> How many Deer have you had over Tilly now ? .


79

----------


## Tahr

> Bark River Trail Buddy. S35VN stainless.

----------


## Tahr

I went for a walk last night with the intention of trying to catch a stag. Saw 3 hinds and a fawn scattered around.

Towards dark I was stalking along a scrub edge with Tilly when she suddenly went into stalk mode. So I loaded the 300saum and crept forward. Nothing, but she was still intense. I glanced down to my left away from the scrub edge and there about 80 yards away was a Fallow family of 3. Mum, fawn and spiker. 

They looked beautiful, and at first I had no intention of shooting one. I just watched them through my binos and waited for them to drift off. After a few minutes though the Mum spotted or smelt me and they were off. Unfortunately they went over the ridge and down through the scrub scaring everything as they went. It was nearing dark and  once they had spooked the gully I decided if they appeared again I would shoot the spiker.

A couple of minutes later I could see them working their way through the scrub and I saw the Mum trot through a clearing. When the spiker appeared I quickly ranged him at 319 yards and let rip. He leapt in the  air and came back down again unscathed. Bugger. But for some reason he just pogo'd 10 yards and stopped. This time I had a better rest over my pack and was confident of making a good shot. That "Whooomph" sound echoed back and he went straight down. Centre of the shoulder shot. Those 150 Barnes sure do bust up some bone.

I got him out whole, so he's hanging in my shed waiting for me to go and skin him. Got home at 12.30am this morning. I bet you he's the only dead Fallow within 10 mins walk of central Wellington.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 223nut

The offside shoulder of the 2Nd last photo looks a bit odd but I'm guessing it's just the way it's standing

----------


## Tahr

In the second pic there is a deer just to the right of Tilly's neck, just below a tree. That's what she is staring at.

----------


## Huk

Jezuz there is some fat on that red in that photo with the back steaks out you can see it over the ribs ,good shooting that rifle sounds a little honey :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Mooseman

Well done Tahr another great evening on the hill with your dog.

----------


## nor-west

> In the second pic there is a deer just to the right of Tilly's neck, just below a tree. That's what she is staring at.


No Bruce the picture below that, it looks like the hind has a dislocated shoulder.

----------


## Tahr

> Well done Tahr another great evening on the hill with your dog.


 @Mooseman https://youtu.be/qHvGk6LZ_H0

----------


## Tahr

The old buggers were out and about last night. Heard a couple of roars. Let an 8 pointer live for another day. We shot a couple of meat animals at 200 yards. Grass galore, and a few deer around. I thumped the spiker over with my 6.5x55 & 140 AMax - its a honey of a rifle (S&L Classic & Sightron 3-16).

----------


## Boaraxa

That snee road has some nice looking country at the end of it good stuff.

----------


## Tahr

> That snee road has some nice looking country at the end of it good stuff.


Yes. At the end of it you can take many forks, which lead you to a diverse range of hunting opportunities. Its sort of like a magic time machine that you hop into.  :Have A Nice Day: 

That was a nice stag that you shot.

----------


## Mooseman

A nice evening out in some great looking country, good to hear some stags are roaring.

----------


## Dundee

Blowing its arse off up there this arvo,4 guys heading in as we were leaving and probably past two car loads as well that looked like they were heading that way. 6 cars at Tamaki and 2 at Kumeti.Stay safe guys, treat every roar as a potential human. :Wink:

----------


## Tahr

> Blowing its arse off up there this arvo,4 guys heading in as we were leaving and probably past two car loads as well that looked like they were heading that way. 6 cars at Tamaki and 2 at Kumeti.Stay safe guys, treat every roar as a potential human.


They were roaring on the Reserve boundary last night. Yes. Stay safe and take care people. I'm off to PNG tomorrow morning to work for most of April.

----------


## Tahr

Home from PNG for a week before I go back so went out for a hunt with Brian, and I brought my game camera home. Had about a dozen different deer on it.
We didn't shoot anything. Heard a few roars but activity seems to be dropping off. Best stag spotted was an average 8 pointer. 

The top pic was taken yesterday morning.

----------


## Dundee

Hope the weather wasn't too shitty,the predicted forecast was wrong as usual.

----------


## Dorkus

I wouldn't sneeze at that "average" 8... in fact I'd be bloody stoked with something like that!

----------


## nor-west

That bottom stag has good shape and size, could be a goodie in a few years. Maybe a relative of the big one BC?

----------


## Tahr

> Hope the weather wasn't too shitty,the predicted forecast was wrong as usual.


A couple of heavy showers came though but in the main it was good. The wx looked worse north east towards the top of the range and the quarry.

----------


## Tahr

> I wouldn't sneeze at that "average" 8... in fact I'd be bloody stoked with something like that!



I wasn't referring to the one off the game camera. I meant a pretty ordinary one that I saw roaring last night.

----------


## Tahr

> That bottom stag has good shape and size, could be a goodie in a few years. Maybe a relative of the big one BC?



Yeah, maybe. Mr big seems to have disappeared but I guess he will appear if he hasn't been knocked over. I saw a spiker on 3 legs in the neighbours. I would have liked to have shot him to put him out of his misery, but its just not worth the risk.

----------


## HNTMAD

Snee road is famous https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYYRPHRtIzo

----------


## Gibo

So they must be on here? Or do you guys have the same gag running in another forum?

----------


## Tahr

> So they must be on here? Or do you guys have the same gag running in another forum?


Just here Gibo. Part of this place's culture now.

----------


## Gibo

> Just here Gibo. Part of this place's culture now.


Hard case, wonder who they are  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

bugger got no speakers to hear video

----------


## HNTMAD

> bugger got no speakers to hear video


bwahahaha

----------


## madmaori

> Snee road is famous https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYYRPHRtIzo


Wonder if I can do them for a copyright  :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

Its amazing what I find up that road. This weekend.

----------


## nor-west

Love that look on Tillys face, which one for me dad?

----------


## Tahr

I muffed a shot badly this morning - too high and a bit far back. Tilly did a great track, find and bail down a face and several hundred yards down a creek. It was awful shooting by me and some great work by her.

----------


## Dundee

She is still as proud as punch.

----------


## P38

> I muffed a shot badly this morning - too high and a bit far back. Tilly did a great track, find and bail down a face and several hundred yards down a creek. It was awful shooting by me and some great work by her.
> 
> Attachment 69407
> 
> Attachment 69408


Good work Tily  :Thumbsup: 

Someone's got to be on to it when the brown stuff hits the whirly thing and pear shapes begin to appear.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## sneeze

> I muffed a shot badly this morning - too high and a bit far back. It was awful shooting by me


Trying to block a sneeze at the time?

----------


## Gibo

> Trying to block a sneeze at the time?


You made a sneeze joke? Wtf is this thread?  :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

> You made a sneeze joke? Wtf is this thread?


If you cant do subtle Gibo, you will likely never know  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

We all know Tahr good work again,haven't been back since Anzac day

----------


## Gibo

> If you cant do subtle Gibo, you will likely never know


Never been one for subtle  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

